# Holy cow!! Exo-terra super sale at Pet Co!



## annabelle (Jun 23, 2013)

https://secure.petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx?sku=1404180


Large - Tall
36" L X 18" W X 24" H
SKU: 1404180

For... $25!!!

Originally 379.99??
What on earth!
Snatched one up for my ball python!! Just thought I'd share the deal!


----------



## 3skulls (Jun 23, 2013)

Haha we have been talking about this over on another site. 

I grabbed 6 but no way they are going to honor this.


----------



## annabelle (Jun 23, 2013)

3skulls said:


> Haha we have been talking about this over on another site.
> 
> I grabbed 6 but no way they are going to honor this.


What's the deal with that?! Why are they so inexpensive? Insanity! Is it a mistake?


----------



## 3skulls (Jun 23, 2013)

Yeah it has to be a mistake. 

http://m.petco.com/Content/HelpList.aspx?PC=HelpList&ContentID=3009&TopicID=62


----------



## annabelle (Jun 23, 2013)

3skulls said:


> Yeah it has to be a mistake.
> 
> http://m.petco.com/Content/HelpList.aspx?PC=HelpList&ContentID=3009&TopicID=62


Well, we'll see what happens then. I hope it's not. I heard it was a super sale from someone who had some information about it.


----------



## 3skulls (Jun 23, 2013)

I hope so!! 93% off.


----------



## Kodi (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't even need one, but I couldn't resist... If they honor the price that's a pretty large profit.

---------- Post added 06-24-2013 at 12:22 AM ----------




3skulls said:


> Yeah it has to be a mistake.
> 
> http://m.petco.com/Content/HelpList.aspx?PC=HelpList&ContentID=3009&TopicID=62


Hopefully no one notices. Or else...


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jun 24, 2013)

They may have more trouble selling the bigger sizes.  Hence the discount?


----------



## 3skulls (Jun 24, 2013)

More likely they forgot a 9
25.99 - 259.99

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kodi (Jun 24, 2013)

I just got an email informing me of "an error on our website" My credit card has not been charged


----------



## Newflvr (Jun 24, 2013)

It's all about the decimal point. OOPS!


----------



## 3skulls (Jun 24, 2013)

Kodi said:


> I just got an email informing me of "an error on our website" My credit card has not been charged


Double check that. I was charged, the mass email says I wasn't.


----------



## Kodi (Jun 24, 2013)

What are you doing about it? Contacting support?


----------



## annabelle (Jun 24, 2013)

Yeah, I got the email too. Oh well!


----------



## 3skulls (Jun 24, 2013)

I have been on the phone off and on all day but can't get through. 

I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Kodi (Jun 24, 2013)

Let us know!


----------



## 3skulls (Jun 24, 2013)

Will do. 
I knew it was to good to be true 

I wonder how many they sold, lots of upset people I'm sure.


----------



## Kodi (Jul 1, 2013)

I didn't contact them and they sent the refund even though the email said I wasn't charged.


----------

